# Is this an air compressor?



## peaches (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi,
Does anyone know what this thing is? It has been in our storage area for many years. It is quite heavy and I cannot budge it. I believe its made of metal. We think it might be an old air compressor. Any help appreciated. The first pic is a back view and the next two are inside views It is up against a wall so I cannot post the front. Thank you for your help.
Thanks,
Peaches


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

where are you located?
city and state?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Peaches,

they look like hydraulic or pneumatic acuators like for a press or a dump truck piston

Stephen


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

can be almost anything..
the location of the items might be a clue to what industry it maybe from.
could be containment for atomic s!
a rad detector is a good idea!!
you do not want to get sick!
we always use a rad detector when getting metals from salvage places.


----------

